# Redneck Ultimate Bunk Slicks . . .



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 3, 2012)

. . . if rednecks skied that is . . .
Was looking for inexpensive but worthy materials for super-slick bunk slicks and came across these free old skis. They cried out for a new home on my new bunks so I'll post more pics as the install progresses. They have a good coating of wax so they are super slippery, contain some Kevlar in the construction and have a profile that fits the slight curvature in my hull.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 3, 2012)

Genius. 

Free +1


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome way to save some money. post pics when finished please


----------



## wihil (Jul 3, 2012)

Make sure you take a file and bevel/round off the steel edges on those things.

I don't know if it could damaged a tinny, but I guarantee that stainless sharp as heck edges on downhill ski's will cut through dang near anything (including aluminum).

That said - make sure you're in the water before you unhook! A Gnat's fart will have that thing moving...


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 3, 2012)

Can not waiting to see how it turns out. I have set laying in my garage also.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 4, 2012)

wihil said:


> Make sure you take a file and bevel/round off the steel edges on those things.
> 
> I don't know if it could damaged a tinny, but I guarantee that stainless sharp as heck edges on downhill ski's will cut through dang near anything (including aluminum).
> 
> That said - make sure you're in the water before you unhook! A Gnat's fart will have that thing moving...


You got it . . . it took a while to knock off the edges even using my angle grinder. All the time I'm thinking "what did it cost someone to have these sharpened during their lifetime" . . . then I didn't feel too bad when I remembered I couldn't even give them away on CL.
Stay tuned


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Progress report . . . about ready to lock and load.


----------



## overboard (Jul 7, 2012)

looks like a good idea. should work.


----------



## wihil (Jul 7, 2012)

Man I bet that's gonna be quick to load/unload - I'd almost be worried to try powerloading that for fear of shooting up the trailer. :lol: Might need to put a small section of carpet on top/tongue side as a brake.

Funny you said you can't give them away - I looked forever for a free set last summer to put on the bottom of my ice shanty and eventually had to result to buying an old set from the local thrift store. After using it all winter, my brother in law wants a setup just like it so now I've got to hunt down a set for him. #-o


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great idea.

I have my old set in the basement rafters. Not sure I want to whack em up for an ice shanty or bunks slides just yet. Thinking more of using them for decorations in the man cave. However those are some great ideas for old skis.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Progress report . . .
It was easier to just remove the metal edges from the skis rather than just grind them down. They just peeled right off once you got them hot enough with the grinder.
Used 'em last night for the first time and was amazed. Did shoot right up the trailer into the bow saddle so I need to tweak the power a bit. Doubt I'll ever use my winch again or ever get my feet wet loading.
JUST SAY NO! . . . . . . to carpeted bunks. (they just hold rot causing water) IMHO

If these hadn't have worked out, plan B and C were available. If anyone tries them please post results.
"Plan B" - 10ft vinyl, square, roofing down spouts from Home Depot ($8.00) with 4x3 wood core added
"Plan C" - Nylon cutting boards from 99cents store as bunk pads ($.99 ea)


----------



## Butthead (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn, damn, damn! I just gave away 3 decent sets of old skis last summer because no one wanted them. 
That's a really good idea on how to use them.


----------



## sawmill (Jul 9, 2012)

This is good to hear. I have some 3/8 inch thick telfon that is 6 inches wide, 10 foot long strips, guess what it is going to be used for.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 10, 2012)

The final product . . . . . . let's do this!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Excellent idea and results.

Nice job! =D>


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Excellent idea and results.
> 
> Nice job! =D>


Thanks, and the best part is the way they work.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 11, 2012)

Not that it is important, but is one ski delaminating at the bend, or is that a camera angle/edge removal distortion?


I just love your idea.

Nice.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Not that it is important, but is one ski delaminating at the bend, or is that a camera angle/edge removal distortion?
> 
> 
> I just love your idea.
> ...


No, that's just material that used to cover a portion of the metal edges of the ski. Rather than trim it off I just left it after removing the metal. It lays flat where it contacts the underside of the hull. It appears to be nylon or a derivative. While grinding the metal and getting it hot enough to come off, it rolled the edge of the "nylon" up as it got warm.


----------

